# Prison diet?



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey people, was just wondering how people in prison gain muscle while eating a crap diet? anybody have any views?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

They don't have a crap diet, I have known a few have good jobs in the kitchens to keep

harmony, plus a lot are on AAS as well


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

It isn't that crap TBH mate, they get 3 square meals a day, most of it is stoggy bulking food. They can also purchase axtra food.

AAS is very widely available within prison also.

I take it you meant British prisons?

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> They don't have a crap diet, I have known a few have good jobs in the kitchens to keep
> 
> harmony, plus a lot are on AAS as well


 Beat me to it :lol:

GHS


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

by getting stuff sent in they earn between 15-20 quid a week if they decide to work and theres contacts within the prision they all get there fixes

diet aint too bad they get there poridge and stuff for breaky have there 3 meals a day


----------



## JONNY_1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

Weight gainers, Whey, Creatine, Oats and the likes are also available to buy from canteen, on top of 3 meals a day, although the quality of the food is nothing special their daily calorie intake will still be quite high.


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

There's different categories of prison. A to D category. D category usually has the best food - proper breakfasts, lunch, dinner etc. In most prisons you can go up for seconds. If you were really into getting the best diet you could in prison - you would volunteer to work the kitchen - that way you get first preference on any leftovers/extras such as eggs etc. Some prisons allow you to order creatine on your weekly canteen list - and even protein. All solid knowledge here, from a friend - and when he got down to a D category open prison - some peeps were on gear and massive! - but he went straight from a hardcore 20-22 hour lockdown (unless you were working in the prison) A cat - to a D.. Maybe as others say, it's also available in a C cat.

Have you got a court date on the cards ?


----------



## BritishBeast (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh rite didt know that! but for the ones who dont get more than three meals aday is that enough to gain muscle? and yes im talking about british prison.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Same Topic 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/38240-guys-prison.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-c...o-they-do.html


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

the protein content for there diet is low,but everyday on the menu there is potatoes,rice and loads of bread.they can purchase supplements but are very expensive and also marvel dried skimmed milk they can also train at least 3 times a week some of the inmates are just bulky.i would say its about 2% that are probably getting the gear in through dodgy staff


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

vaux275 said:


> the protein content for there diet is low,but everyday on the menu there is potatoes,rice and loads of bread.they can purchase supplements but are very expensive and also marvel dried skimmed milk they can also train at least 3 times a week some of the inmates are just bulky.i would say its about 2% that are probably getting the gear in through dodgy staff


very knowledgable post there mate..have some reps


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

the foods arnt any thing special in jail for gaining muscle, but wiv the right choices on the menu, the right purchases from the canteen, and the right supplements available - it can be done.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

You can get pretty much anything you want in prison been there got the t shirt never again


----------



## niknax (Apr 22, 2008)

AAS all the way. Know someone who done a stretch and came out a lot bigger. He used to be a little weasel but packed on some decent size.

They have probably the best chance of keeping to a schedule, meals split up through the day, exercise time, bed time, no drink, no job to mess up their routine.

Almost sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Jail food is crap

But... You can still gain muscle without a good high protein diet and as said some jails you can buy supplements

I have a court date soon and all im worried about if i go to jail is my diet is gonna go down hill :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> Jail food is crap
> 
> But... You can still gain muscle without a good high protein diet and as said some jails you can buy supplements
> 
> I have a court date soon and all im worried about if i go to jail is my diet is gonna go down hill :lol:


Try and avoid picking up the soap in the shower, or maybe not:whistling:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Do they mainly use orals then? I would imagine the extra hassle of barrels and pins would make orals the best option?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> Try and avoid picking up the soap in the shower, or maybe not:whistling:


Haha, il get some soap on a rope mate :thumb:



ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Do they mainly use orals then? I would imagine the extra hassle of barrels and pins would make orals the best option?


I guess so, more easy to get in and like you say more easy to hide than a load of pins :thumbup1:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> Haha, il get some soap on a rope mate :thumb:
> 
> I guess so, more easy to get in and like you say more easy to hide than a load of pins :thumbup1:


plenty of protein in sperm...so ive herd :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I was reading an interview with a terrorist in a british jail and he had a 1kg tub of protein, one of creaine and some amino's in his cell


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

talking of prisons... well... prisoners... or ex prisoners... a guy came up to me in the gym the other day... and asked how long i've been training for... i replied... asked him the same question and he replied 'i been in jail m8, am an ex-con'... i then repeated my question... and then got my answer... wonder why some ppl like to boast the fact they been inside?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Some people think it's big and hard to of been in jail

I know a few chavies who have done a few weeks on remand come out and think there the mutts nuts

I know someone who done five days, was on the phone to his mum everyday crying, didn't tell me that though :lol:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

think prison could do more harm than good


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

you ought to hear them inside,they are full of b......t,they brag of there crime and they also come in trying to proove themselves, ie, i am the big gang member hardman.they make me laugh.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

you can buy protein powders in most jails...usually the PTI order it in...also if you work as a passman in the kitchen or on the severy in the halls they get the best portions and extras.

AAS is also widely used in prison...obviously mainly orals but they are used...


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

avril said:


> you can buy protein powders in most jails...usually the PTI order it in...also if you work as a passman in the kitchen or on the severy in the halls they get the best portions and extras.
> 
> AAS is also widely used in prison...obviously mainly orals but they are used...


you get more of a problem with cannabis,heroin or crack,AAS isn't used that much in prisons.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

have about 8 mates that have been to prisons like feltham, portland, doncaster, glen parva, bedford, holsey bay, peterborough. all different catorgrories a - d and the ones that trained all came out with a noticle size to them.

the said they got jobs in the kitchen and would be gym orderlies (sp). they'd eat 3 meals a day but if they worked in the kitchen would have cans of tuna the big ones and eat other meats.

working in gym they'd be able to to train all week whenever they wanted and some got PT levels 3 out of it.

but they all said naps an dianabol we easy to get an all used them


----------



## camTcar (Feb 10, 2009)

you also get graded as prisoners, when you are a good prisoner you get more gym time more time out ya pad etc etc, the food is mainly **** but its the 3 meals same time evry day which must help


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> talking of prisons... well... prisoners... or ex prisoners... a guy came up to me in the gym the other day... and asked how long i've been training for... i replied... asked him the same question and he replied 'i been in jail m8, am an ex-con'... i then repeated my question... and then got my answer... wonder why some ppl like to boast the fact they been inside?


Agreed mate. They obviously think they are "cool" for it.


----------



## bedbug hx (3 mo ago)

BritishBeast said:


> Hey people, was just wondering how people in prison gain muscle while eating a crap diet? anybody have any views?





BritishBeast said:


> Hey people, was just wondering how people in prison gain muscle while eating a crap diet? anybody have any views?


The prison service must provide a healthy balanced diet for all inmates. Those inmates who bodybuild tend to work in the kitchens where there is access to extra portions.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

@DLTBB i think may have been inside once 

Not sure


----------



## Weight-a-minute! (3 mo ago)

DarkKnight said:


> @DLTBB i think may have been inside once
> 
> Not sure


He never mentioned it...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

DarkKnight said:


> @DLTBB i think may have been inside once
> 
> Not sure


Thank you DarkKnight. I can confirm I have spent a bit of time inside (may come as a shock to some of you).

Now to answer the 13 year old question in case the OP is still curious, the prison diet can vary. If you don't work and don't have funds being sent in, you'll stick to the food they provide which is 2 hot meals per day (5 choices, one being veggie/vegan and one halal I believe) and one breakfast pack (small carton of UHT semi-skimmed and a sachet of cereal, own brand Frosties being my favourite). You also get the occasional snack pack (sometimes includes a KitKat or a Break-Away).

For those who do work and do have funds coming in to top up their personal allowance, there is a variety of snacks available on the canteen including some fresh ingredients which can be used to cook. Cooking can be done in the kitchen on an open wing or in the prison issue kettle if you're confined to your pad. I've known of some nice curries being whipped up in the kettle.


----------



## bedbug hx (3 mo ago)

BritishBeast said:


> Oh rite didt know that! but for the ones who dont get more than three meals aday is that enough to gain muscle? and yes im talking about british


----------



## Robbie1981 (Dec 21, 2021)

wing stinking of mackerel kettle curries


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Peanut butter and tuna mate


----------

